# Lack of surge for 2019



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The lack of surge pricing is going to effect net income negatively. When IRS sees returns with less income will they question weather your business is legitimate.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

IRS has lots of ant returns to look at...I imagine if your can spell and add you are in the top 20% already...don’t sweat


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> IRS has lots of ant returns to look at...I imagine if your can spell and add you are in the top 20% already...don't sweat


Do you have to show business profit growing every year ?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I would imagine that if the IRS sees a tax return with Uber or Lyft earnings, they know there is no money to be found and they go onto the next return where they might find something worthwhile.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> The lack of surge pricing is going to effect net income negatively. When IRS sees returns with less income will they question weather your business is legitimate.
> [QOUTE]
> Honestly, there's been no "real surge" since mid-2016. IRS is like some drivers that don't know surge from fake surge.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes. With most mile rates being 65 and less with 58 cents deduction the IRS must be used to small earnings.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You should be fine unless you don't show a profit for 3 or 4 years in a row.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

honestly,my best advice for taxes is dont get all wrapped up in the small stuff. just be honest (mostly,lol) dont be a pig and use a professional CPA....i have been preparing my numbers basically the same way for 35 years. i have always been an IC. there is nothing to worry about. in the event you get audited,which is doubtful,just have documentation to support your claims. the worst that will happen is you will have to write a check for a dollar fifty,lol (cause most drivers dont make shit). the rule of thumb in the tax game is if you are making good money you will probably owe a bit or more but people who make crap money rarely have to write a check or face an audit. the IRS has a limited amount of enforcement and they will focus their resources on cases where they can make good money,generally speaking.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> honestly,my best advice for taxes is dont get all wrapped up in the small stuff. just be honest (mostly,lol) dont be a pig and use a professional CPA....i have been preparing my numbers basically the same way for 35 years. i have always been an IC. there is nothing to worry about. in the event you get audited,which is doubtful,just have documentation to support your claims. the worst that will happen is you will have to write a check for a dollar fifty,lol (cause most drivers dont make shit). the rule of thumb in the tax game is if you are making good money you will probably owe a bit or more but people who make crap money rarely have to write a check or face an audit. the IRS has a limited amount of enforcement and they will focus their resources on cases where they can make good money,generally speaking.


I agree !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Do you have to show business profit growing every year ?


The hobby rule comes into play here, however with some proper record keeping you can pass the hobby rule and still not show a profit for multiple rules.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> The hobby rule comes into play here, however with some proper record keeping you can pass the hobby rule and still not show a profit for multiple rules.


The hobby rule is always a concern of mine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> The lack of surge pricing is going to effect net income negatively. When IRS sees returns with less income will they question weather your business is legitimate.


Not when they see you work for Uber.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> The lack of surge pricing is going toffect net income negatively. When IRS sees returns with less income will they question weather your business is legitimate.


That's what I am afraid of. Can you reduce your mileage or not use cell phone costs ?



tohunt4me said:


> Not when they see you work for Uber.


Interesting


----------

